# New Cumberland fishable..



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just checked both the flow rate (21) and the water height (16 or 18?) below the dam. Within the next 2 days or so, if we don't get more water or much, it should be fishable. That is if ya can stand the cold!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

huge chunks of ice covering the river now


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Really? Never seen that before!


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

i've seen it, usually on upriver side, or in the slower sections down here in steubenville...am thinking of hitting cumberland in the morning based on the amount of beer tonight. no later than 8:30 i figure...begood/good fish'n


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll probably hit it later next week as it's still a bit cold and I'd rather be ice fishing. I was supposed to go yesterday, but after some important things that needed done, it was too late to head all the way there. Post and let me know how ya do!!


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

got up early enough, but didn't go..i'd a got a chill from the walk, breaking a sweat....be good/good fish'n


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Plenty of days ahead....I don't figure they'll move out for a few months! If I make it down, I'll be sure and comment!


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

fished new cumberland this morning..skunked, but wasn't alone nobody else was catching anything..threw some jigs and spoons, was on the rocks up near the end of dam. 2, 3 and 6, locks were open. gonna try pike island tomorrow.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, I got called back to work today or I'd head down. The nice weather would make for a sweet day. I imagine in 2-3 days, it'll be so high you can't think of fishing it....


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

yea, judging from the weather report i'd say yea...my buddy fished pike island sunday morning..talked to a regular there...another regular caught six walleye, but fished from early a.m. till around 6 a.m...charlie caught 2 at around 6 a.m., then they shut down. no sauger, i wonder what is up. haven't heard of any kind of spills that might effect the bite, since the coppers plant in follansbee last summer and that was trivial...good your back to work....be good/good fish'n.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

As soon as the water is down enough to fish, and there is still ice, albeit unsafe......(too unstable to ice fish!!),I'll be there on the weekends!


----------

